# Most Durable USB Cord...



## wil2bm (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey not sure that there is really an "answer" to this question but at the moment I'm on my second nexus as a result of 3 seperate issues with my charging cord/port.

I just reicived (meaning got ripped off $99 from Asurion) a replacment phone and would like to get opions as to what cord people seem to have the least ammount of trouble with.

At the moment about to order two of these. -

http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-A-Male-Micro-B-Cable-Feet/dp/B004GF8TIK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344608577&sr=8-2&keywords=micro+usb


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Wait...was it an issue with the microusb cable or the microusb port? Why would you pay $99 when the phone is still covered under the manufacturer warranty?

And a microusb cable is a microusb cable...did you try replacing it before shelling out $99 for an Asurion replacement?


----------



## wil2bm (Feb 11, 2012)

The first time I sent it out I went through the manufactorer...The second time it was the charging port itself (I think from a bad cord I was using) and I was unable to charge or connect to a computer. Phone was rooted so had to go through Asurion.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm a fan of the amazon branded micro usb's. or any amazon branded cable for that matter. I have regular usb, and hdmi cables from there as well.
The micro usb cord is 6 feet, longer than the oem cable. works well at work where i have an outlet where my oem cable cant reach.
http://www.amazon.co...mazon micro usb


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

The stock one that came with mine has given me 0 issues.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> The stock one that came with mine has given me 0 issues.


same here, but that one stays at home.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

My stock cable broke, so I replaced it with the 9 dollar one from Walmart. It works like a charm.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I would stick with the manufacturer recommended (stock) cord.

Edit: that's just me though. I don't pay $650 to $700 for a phone, just to go cheap on the batteries or charger.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

battery i can understand. but usb cable? if i followed that logic, i'd be dropping $100+ on hdmi cables for my tv, fuck that.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> battery i can understand. but usb cable? if i followed that logic, i'd be dropping $100 on a monster hdmi cable for me tv, fuck that.


I want my batteries to be conditioned right. If Samsung supplies a 5V - 1000mA charger with it, that's what I try to use most of the time. Don't get me wrong, I'll use a cheapy or an extra Moto charger every once in awhile. I know a cheap cord or battery will work just fine most of the time. I just try to avoid it, on the rare occasion that it won't work right. I'm a firm believer in, 'you get what you pay for' most of the time. I know some stuff is just overpriced garbage. Just my opinion. The OP can choose to take it or not.

If I had an expensive HDTV, I would be buying the expensive cable too. I have a cheap 720p TV, so it get's the cheap cable







I don't skimp on most of my electronics. I demand the best, so I buy the best & I pay for it.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I generally follow that rule too but a lot of times you're just paying a premium for a brand name. I have a 55" Samsung LED and i cannot tell a difference what so ever between a $100 monster hdmi cable vs my amazon branded hdmi cable. well except the $90 i saved returning it.

But if were talking cars, no way in hell am I putting crappy tires, oil, break pads or gas in my car. lol


----------



## mattakafred (Oct 13, 2011)

I purchased http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003V42O6K/ref=mp_s_a_28?pi=75x71&qid=1344637039&sr=8-28
A while back, and I personally find it to be as rugged as they come. I might suggest buying a 90-degree bent cable if you find yourself stressing the power input a lot. As for paying a premium for name brands, I avoid cables like Monster if at all possible simply because of their poor business practices. That being said, I bought a $2 cable on Amazon that wound up bricking my phone because it carried enough current to trick the phone into thinking it was charging, but not enough to actually charge, so the battery would drain below a safe level.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> I generally follow that rule too but a lot of times you're just paying a premium for a brand name. I have a 55" Samsung LED and i cannot tell a difference what so ever between a $100 monster hdmi cable vs my amazon branded hdmi cable. well except the $90 i saved returning it.
> 
> But if were talking cars, no way in hell am I putting crappy tires, oil, break pads or gas in my car. lol


 That must be just you then. Specifically on the examples you have used there is HUGE difference in picture quality. I agree with the previous statement fully. Especially when it comes to Monster cables...


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Monoprice.

Just buy 10. You lose one? Whatever. One breaks? Throw it away.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## insanedeth (Mar 21, 2012)

I know this whole HDMI topic is OT but I can't let it go when BS is spread like this. HDMI is a digital signal, it either gets there or it doesn't. So long as the cable is capable of transmitting the signal it will look just as good as that Monster cable that you spent 20x more on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JJsevol (Jul 1, 2012)

Like blaineevans said, monoprice is the way to go. Best usb cables and the price is even better.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030307&p_id=5458&seq=1&format=2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

JJsevol said:


> Like blaineevans said, monoprice is the way to go. Best usb cables and the price is even better.
> 
> http://www.monoprice...&seq=1&format=2


I wouldn't say they're the best, but definitely worth the price. I paid like $15 after tax and shipping for 10 3' cables about 2 years ago. Only 2 have died (pins bent), and I've lost/given away like 5.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I want my batteries to be conditioned right. If Samsung supplies a 5V - 1000mA charger with it, that's what I try to use most of the time. Don't get me wrong, I'll use a cheapy or an extra Moto charger every once in awhile. I know a cheap cord or battery will work just fine most of the time. I just try to avoid it, on the rare occasion that it won't work right. I'm a firm believer in, 'you get what you pay for' most of the time. I know some stuff is just overpriced garbage. Just my opinion. The OP can choose to take it or not.
> 
> If I had an expensive HDTV, I would be buying the expensive cable too. I have a cheap 720p TV, so it get's the cheap cable
> 
> ...


You sound like you're easy to screw out of a lot of money...


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I want my batteries to be conditioned right. If Samsung supplies a 5V - 1000mA charger with it, that's what I try to use most of the time. Don't get me wrong, I'll use a cheapy or an extra Moto charger every once in awhile. I know a cheap cord or battery will work just fine most of the time. I just try to avoid it, on the rare occasion that it won't work right. I'm a firm believer in, 'you get what you pay for' most of the time. I know some stuff is just overpriced garbage. Just my opinion. The OP can choose to take it or not.
> 
> If I had an expensive HDTV, I would be buying the expensive cable too. I have a cheap 720p TV, so it get's the cheap cable
> 
> ...


dang, when i use to work for radioshack i needed customers like you, i could never sell the $50 hdmi cables or the $75 mhl adapter

just to let you know though, all cables are made with the same material, i have bought $5 hdmi cables online and compared them to $22 hdmi cables and they are exactly the same, same sound quality, same functions, same video quality, same in every aspect except the price

seriously though you shouldnt let yourself get screwed out of money like that, and you are right we do live in a world where you get what you pay for but that really only applies to electronics like computers and such and even then that should be taken with a grain of salt(mac pcs are a perfect example, i can build a hackintosh that runs much faster than the $4000 mac desktops for as little as $475)
and most of the time, that high price is due to marketing and name brands, take beats audio, their headphones suck, they are cheaply made, they sound like crap, and they dont look appealing and for literally $25 you can find head phones that sound better, look better, and are built better


----------



## DBVille (Jul 15, 2012)

All the cables are made in China. They all use similar materials. They all service the same function - transfer power and data to and from the phone. The phone specifically sets its charging rate. The cable is totally passive - it is not designed to change anything. The cheapest cables *might*, and I emphasize, *MIGHT* have a slightly greater voltage loss. Which would means *slightly* slower charging. As in a minute or so to a full charge. Digital data is either a hit or miss. Either the data makes it or it doesn't. Its either a 1 or a 0. Checksums, MD5s, things like that will catch data corruption. With the bazillions of home made CAT3-6 cables out there, that are not tested, and made by some hack (like me), connecting computers, if data corruption was a problem, you would see it all the time. Now, it does happen, but when it does, that poor guy's computer is slow and unresponsive - swap cables and throw the bad one away. Done!!

Bottom line - buy the cables from Monoprice. You pay as much for shipping as you pay for 10 cables. Then, as others have said, if it goes bad, throw it out!! And that way you have a cable at every computer, two in your car, and spares. I have had OEM cables crap out from the abuse.

And, if you like Monster Cables, then great!! Here is the USB cable you need. It is only $14.57 for 1.5 feet. But, it *IS* better than the cheap Monoprice cables (Seriously, I believe it is!). But, I'll take the Monoprice cable here for $0.72 for 3 feet, because I am such a cheapskate.


----------



## wil2bm (Feb 11, 2012)

Is it possible that a bad cord (bent pins possibly?) can eventually screw up the port itself? That's my main concern - buying a few cords isn't a big deal... Buying a $300 phone and then having to pay $100 for a replacment cause it's built cheap is what sucks.

Pretty sure that's what I get for "needing" to buy it the day it came out heh...

I ended up going with these from my first post...

http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-A-Male-Micro-B-Cable-Feet/dp/B004GF8TIK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344608577&sr=8-2&keywords=micro+usb

Solid reviews and the 6ft cord is a hell of alot better than the shit they make u deal with! Still need one or two more so will look into the ones posted and if anyone else has suggestions!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I like how you guys are giving me crap for buying good cables & in the same post saying if the cheap ones go bad, throw it away & move onto the next. Yet they are all the same quality?

When I say I buy the best, I mean I do my research first. That doesn't mean I go out & buy the most expensive cable blindly 'cuz it's expensive, it has to be the best'. No, i usually end up in the mid to upper-mid range. I have never bought a monster cable, I do think they are way over priced.

I have seen, with my own eyes, a phone & a laptop get fried by cheap chargers. My friend firmly believe's in buying the cheap crap, like you guys & he has paid for it a couple times.

I used to install car stereo systems & there is definitely a difference in cables. The power cables, the rca's, the speaker wire. I could try different cables in the same system & hear the difference. If it's a low end system, it can get the low end cables, cuz your not going to hear a difference. If it's a high end system you can tell a difference, so it gets the higher end cable. Again, researched for the best, not the most expensive.

Like I said before, I would rather pay a couple bucks more for a quality cable, instead of buying a cheap cable & on the rare occasion have it mess up. I can afford the decent stuff.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I like how you guys are giving me crap for buying good cables & in the same post saying if the cheap ones go bad, throw it away & move onto the next. Yet they are all the same quality?
> 
> When I say I buy the best, I mean I do my research first. That doesn't mean I go out & buy the most expensive cable blindly 'cuz it's expensive, it has to be the best'. No, i usually end up in the mid to upper-mid range. I have never bought a monster cable, I do think they are way over priced.
> 
> ...


Said perfect I use oem car charger BC I don't cheaper ones, I seen one melt before in my charger.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I like how you guys are giving me crap for buying good cables & in the same post saying if the cheap ones go bad, throw it away & move onto the next. Yet they are all the same quality?
> 
> When I say I buy the best, I mean I do my research first. That doesn't mean I go out & buy the most expensive cable blindly 'cuz it's expensive, it has to be the best'. No, i usually end up in the mid to upper-mid range. I have never bought a monster cable, I do think they are way over priced.
> 
> ...


i agree with you, power cables and such shouldnt be bought cheaply, you're just asking for a world of hurt if you do that but when it comes to data cables and other passive cables like hdmi cables, you can buy cheap ones and get away with it, i have not had any problems with my $2 micro usb cable, and i have not had roblems with my $5 hdmi cables, but i dont use these cheap usb cables with cheap power adapters, if its anything the cheap power adapter will break yoour phone, not the cheap usb cable


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> i agree with you, power cables and such shouldnt be bought cheaply, you're just asking for a world of hurt if you do that but when it comes to data cables and other passive cables like hdmi cables, you can buy cheap ones and get away with it, i have not had any problems with my $2 micro usb cable, and i have not had roblems with my $5 hdmi cables, but i dont use these cheap usb cables with cheap power adapters, if its anything the cheap power adapter will break yoour phone, not the cheap usb cable


Well said


----------



## wil2bm (Feb 11, 2012)

I totally agree about the cheap cables which is why I thought the thread may help... I'm pretty using a few cheap cables is what did in both of my phones....

Off topic but I got a letter from Asurion that I am no longer covered due to the fact that this was the second time I was replacing the phone. I had a Thunderbolt they replaced after I shattered the screen and now this.... Is that their mistake? Kind of seems odd since it was a separate phone/extended contract.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

wil2bm said:


> I totally agree about the cheap cables which is why I thought the thread may help... I'm pretty using a few cheap cables is what did in both of my phones....
> 
> Off topic but I got a letter from Asurion that I am no longer covered due to the fact that this was the second time I was replacing the phone. I had a Thunderbolt they replaced after I shattered the screen and now this.... Is that their mistake? Kind of seems odd since it was a separate phone/extended contract.


Assurion only allows a certain amount of replacements within a given time. I think it's 2 in 12 months, but I'm not positive. They will let you back on after awhile.

Edit: ensquared.com is pretty cheap. I just paid $59 for a year of full/accidental coverage in my S3. The deductible is $75.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

wil2bm said:


> I totally agree about the cheap cables which is why I thought the thread may help... I'm pretty using a few cheap cables is what did in both of my phones....
> 
> Off topic but I got a letter from Asurion that I am no longer covered due to the fact that this was the second time I was replacing the phone. I had a Thunderbolt they replaced after I shattered the screen and now this.... Is that their mistake? Kind of seems odd since it was a separate phone/extended contract.


Unless the cable shorted something it wouldn't have done this. All cables do is transfer a current to another device so unless the ground and + wire touched while in the phone it wouldn't do that to your phone. Plus if it did that your computer would be shot as well or your power adapter.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> I used to install car stereo systems & there is definitely a difference in cables. The power cables, the rca's, the speaker wire. I could try different cables in the same system & hear the difference. If it's a low end system, it can get the low end cables, cuz your not going to hear a difference. If it's a high end system you can tell a difference, so it gets the higher end cable. Again, researched for the best, not the most expensive.


But now you're talking about analog audio. There is a difference in analog and it's pretty easy to notice in audio as you'll get artifacts (noise). Improperly shielded power will 'leak' into the audio and introduce noise. Same can be said of speaker wire. You also need reliable resistance throughout the wire.

When you're sending 5V at around 1A and some digital data across a twisted pair of wire, there's not much difference between cords. They're shielded and that's about all there is you can do.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Edit: took out first quote.



ERIFNOMI said:


> But now you're talking about analog audio. There is a difference in analog and it's pretty easy to notice in audio as you'll get artifacts (noise). Improperly shielded power will 'leak' into the audio and introduce noise. Same can be said of speaker wire. You also need reliable resistance throughout the wire.
> 
> When you're sending 5V at around 1A and some digital data across a twisted pair of wire, there's not much difference between cords. They're shielded and that's about all there is you can do.


I agree with your first paragraph.

As far as chargers go. They are not just two wires that carry the electrical current from the outlet to the phone. The transformer that plugs into the wall, has various transistors &/or resistors in them to change the current from 100 - 240V @.15A, to what Samsung supplies with the phone, 5V @ 1A . Transformers are what manufactures are making cheaply on the chargers.

Even cheap power cords that are a direct line, can be made cheap enough to burn themselves out. Again, my buddy has burned through several cheap power cords at our shop. The ones I spend good money on ($60 -$80, compared to my buddies $20 - $25 cords) are still working just fine.

Edit: Apparently I'm getting off topic here as well, cuz the OP wanted strictly a usb cable. I would not be putting this much emphasis on just a usb cable. Unless you're using fast charge & pulling more than the .5A that usb ports output. Then I might want something halfway decent.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Edit: took out first quote.
> 
> I agree with your first paragraph.
> 
> ...


Wait, I thought we were talking about USB cords here? When did it turn into a discussion of chargers as well? Trust me, I understand electricity (particularly DC). But I was talking about the USB cord itself. Maybe I overlooked something, but I thought that's what the OP was talking about.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Wait, I thought we were talking about USB cords here? When did it turn into a discussion of chargers as well? Trust me, I understand electricity (particularly DC). But I was talking about the USB cord itself. Maybe I overlooked something, but I thought that's what the OP was talking about.


Ya, I realized that & edited my post before you replied. Going from usb, to hdmi, to chargers, to whatever else was posted in here before, got me all discombobulated 

Edit: That and you did mention sending 5V @ about 1A, which would suggest you were talking about a power cord.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

